# Show in Lancaster, PA in Jan. 07



## newday

Hi,

The Reading Pigeon Association's 116th Annual Winter Show will be January 11-14, 2007 in Lancaster, PA. It should be a great show with many Specialty Club meets. If you need show rules and an entry form, please email me and I can send you one as a word attachment.
Link

[email protected]
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I'll be there


----------



## A_Smith

Does the show have a website for more information? I'm not to far from Lancaster. I'd be intrested in going thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley

2007 January 11-14 - Reading Pigeon Association All Age Show. Lancaster, Pennsylvania Host Inn and Conference Center. Show Secretary Barry Wagner 925 Wood St., Mount Joy, Pennsylvania 17552 (717) 653-6146.

Terry


----------



## A_Smith

Thanks for the info


----------



## Skyeking

If anyone of you is planning to attend, please let each other know, so you can possibly plan meet each other.  

I have had the opportunity and privilege of meeting several members (though not at this type of function) , and it has been such a pleasure, don't overlook this great opportunity.


----------



## george simon

I have never been there but I have been told that its one great place for a show.I have been told that all the facilitys are in one mall type set up If any of you have been there let us know. GEORGE


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I'm bumping this thread because the show's getting close and I want all who want to atted to remember it's coming up


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete,

Can we count on you to take pictures, since some of us won't make it. 

We look forward and appreciate your most excellent quality pictures.  

Thanks


----------



## Pete Jasinski

You know I'll have my camera fully charged and ready to shoot so there willl hopefully be plenty of pics for the gang! I'll be there Sat so look for pics later that night if I have the energy after the 3 hour ride home


----------



## Feather

Glad to hear that "Quick Click Mc Pete" will be there with his trusty camera.


----------



## george simon

*Check Out The Saddle Homers*



Pete Jasinski said:


> You know I'll have my camera fully charged and ready to shoot so there willl hopefully be plenty of pics for the gang! I'll be there Sat so look for pics later that night if I have the energy after the 3 hour ride home


HI PETE,Iwish that I could be there, one of the clubs that I belong to the SADDLE HOMERS USA will be showing if you get a chance check them out you will see some realy nicely colored birds. They will have a banner up so you can't miss them. Pete enjoy the show,it is my understanding that the show is in a large convenshion center. GEORGE


----------



## Pete Jasinski

george simon said:


> HI PETE,Iwish that I could be there, one of the clubs that I belong to the SADDLE HOMERS USA will be showing if you get a chance check them out you will see some realy nicely colored birds. They will have a banner up so you can't miss them. Pete enjoy the show,it is my understanding that the show is in a large convenshion center. GEORGE


I'll be sure to remember and swing by to take some pics of their pidgies for ya I haven't been to that hall but I heard the same about it's size, I'll be sure to report back with all the details.


----------



## A_Smith

*more info.*

The show opens up 3pm on Thursday the 11th and ends
Saturday night at 10pm Sunday the 14th at 7am is when
everyone can take there birds home. Pennsylvania Host Inn and Conference Center. I received this info in email from Show Secretary Barry Wagner

***From google The hotel is across the street from the Dutch Wonderland Amusement Park, http://www.hotel-rates.com/us/pennsylvania/lancaster/lancaster-host-resort-conference-center.html *****

Hope this may help someone. I hope to be there (walking arround not showing) I am trying to get my day free. Work has other ideas. Do I feel a cough?


----------



## Pete Jasinski

A_Smith said:


> The show opens up 3pm on Thursday the 11th and ends
> Saturday night at 10pm Sunday the 14th at 7am is when
> everyone can take there birds home. Pennsylvania Host Inn and Conference Center. I received this info in email from Show Secretary Barry Wagner
> 
> ***From google The hotel is across the street from the Dutch Wonderland Amusement Park, http://www.hotel-rates.com/us/pennsylvania/lancaster/lancaster-host-resort-conference-center.html *****
> 
> Hope this may help someone. I hope to be there (walking arround not showing) I am trying to get my day free. Work has other ideas. Do I feel a cough?


I think you look a little pale, you shoud definatly take the day off 
Do you by any chance know when the show opens Sat?


----------



## A_Smith

I don't know when show opens on Sat. Sorry - I'd like to know myself.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I'll try and give the convention center a call and see if I can get some times from them, if I do I'll post them.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

*Show Times*

Thursday Jan. 11th 3:00pm - 10:00PM
Friday Jan. 12th 7:00AM - 10:00PM
Saturday Jan. 13th 7:00AM-10:00PM


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks Pete


----------



## george simon

*Saddle Homers Usa*

I hope all of you that attend the show will stop by at the SADDLE HOMER section and take a look at the saddle homers you will see some very nice birds. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds

george simon said:


> I hope all of you that attend the show will stop by at the SADDLE HOMER section and take a look at the saddle homers you will see some very nice birds. .GEORGE



Are these Saddle Homers the same saddle homers that we've always seen....just have a class now for judging, or are they something different? Saddle homers aren't that unusual are they? I've had quite a few.........


----------



## george simon

Lovebirds said:


> Are these Saddle Homers the same saddle homers that we've always seen....just have a class now for judging, or are they something different? Saddle homers aren't that unusual are they? I've had quite a few.........


HI RENEE, They are pretty much the same the standard calls for slighty larger head and the beak should be a bit smaller they come in just about all the color types like the old german owls.they should have bull eyes.The breeders of these birds felt that they had birds that rated to be judged as a show bird and not a racer hence a new club SADDLE HOMERS USA.This club has grown to 70 members in a year and a half, which is ouite a rapied grouth for a national show type show club.They are very strong in the north east. Many of the members are show type people and felt that their birds never stand a chance in with the race birds at shows. I agree with them,but I also feel that with the right stock blended in they could be good racers, as you know most race people frown on birds of color as racers.I believe I posted a web site in one of my earier post but I will give it again www.coloredhomers.com/saddles_usa_club.htm If you have saddles you just might like to join. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds

george simon said:


> HI RENEE, They are pretty much the same the standard calls for slighty larger head and the beak should be a bit smaller they come in just about all the color types like the old german owls.they should have bull eyes.The breeders of these birds felt that they had birds that rated to be judged as a show bird and not a racer hence a new club SADDLE HOMERS USA.This club has grown to 70 members in a year and a half, which is ouite a rapied grouth for a national show type show club.They are very strong in the north east. Many of the members are show type people and felt that their birds never stand a chance in with the race birds at shows. I agree with them,but I also feel that with the right stock blended in they could be good racers, as you know most race people frown on birds of color as racers.I believe I posted a web site in one of my earier post but I will give it again www.coloredhomers.com/saddles_usa_club.htm If you have saddles you just might like to join. .GEORGE


George.....thanks for the explanation. I guess my saddles are racers first.....LOL........I've got a little red saddle hen that we bought from a guy in Colorado a couple of years ago. I'll have to see if I can get a good picture of her sometime. There's one on our web site, but not sure how good it is. I'd have to go look. I guess the color can be ONLY on the wings, right? Color anywhere else would be considered a "mismarked" bird. I remember when we first got pigeons, I was on line visiting all the auction web sites and I came across a guy on Eggbid selling saddles. I thought at that time, they were some sort of unique special bird and I thought I HAD to have some. I never did buy any though........ I don't actually HAVE saddles, we just get a few every year from our breeders. It's not a color that I set out to obtain.....it just happens.


----------



## george simon

*little red hen (who will help me bake the bread)*

HI RENEE, Took a look at your birds on your site.Saw the little red hen PUEBLO who is a saddle but seems to have some red in the neck. This would be a fault and that would prevent her from winning at a show but mated to a saddle she would give you saddle young.I have some BEKEART blood in my loft I have always like them my best years were with my BEKEARTS or crosses of bekeart and persoon or van reil. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds

george simon said:


> HI RENEE, Took a look at your birds on your site.Saw the little red hen PUEBLO who is a saddle but seems to have some red in the neck. This would be a fault and that would prevent her from winning at a show but mated to a saddle she would give you saddle young.I have some BEKEART blood in my loft I have always like them my best years were with my BEKEARTS or crosses of bekeart and persoon or van reil. .GEORGE


Well, she's the only saddle breeder I have. Maybe some day I'll get into some color breeding. I don't know why, cause I wouldn't have a clue what I'm doing....... Right now, it's the racers. She's actually been a good bird for us. We've got two of her youngsters on our race team. a 2 yr old and a yearling. We got 6 birds from this guy in Colorado. 2 pairs have produced for us. One pair didn't so I gave the hen away to a guy down in NC that saw her on our web site and wanted her, but kept her mate and have him paired to a new hen this year. We'll see how it goes.........


----------



## Gonzalezer

Wow, it looks like I found this forum just in time.

Hello everyone.
Thank you for posting about the show, it will be the firs Pigeon show in many years, I can't wait.
I imagine there will be venders and birds for sale??? I hope so.
Well, for those that can make it, have fun and be safe.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Gene and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I hope you are able to attend the show. A couple of our members are planning to go.

Terry


----------



## Gonzalezer

Thanks Terry
It's Good to see a familiar name, I use to belong to the Dove Group on Yahoo.
Yes, I plan to go on Saturday afternoon, it should take me a little over an hour, so I can't complain.


----------



## TAWhatley

Gonzalezer said:


> Thanks Terry
> It's Good to see a familiar name, I use to belong to the Dove Group on Yahoo.


Small world! I hope you enjoy Pigeon-Talk! I don't post too often on doves-pigeons anymore, but I still read that list each and every day. 

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Gonzalezer said:


> Thanks Terry
> It's Good to see a familiar name, I use to belong to the Dove Group on Yahoo.
> Yes, I plan to go on Saturday afternoon, it should take me a little over an hour, so I can't complain.


I'll be there Sat afternoon too but I won't have the half hour pleasure ride you'll have, I have about a 3 hr drive on my hands but it'll be well worth it to see all those angels  Look for me, I'll be the guy drooling over all the pidgies


----------



## Gonzalezer

Hi Pete.

Yes, a three hour drive is not fun at all, but like you said, it would still be worth it.
I was even thinking about taking a train from Philly, less chance of getting lost. ( I do that well)
I too will be like a Kid in a Candy store


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Gene,

Welcome to PT and glad you have a short ride to get to the show.

I'm near Pete so would be a good 3 hrs or so from me, but probably the closest show that comes around to our area. Unfortunately, I won't be able to make the trip, but just wanted to tell you (and Pete too) that it's not a complicated trip at all. I've been to the area many times (tho not lately) because that area is really nice for a vacation....great family style restaurants, many major outlet stores, the Dutch Wonderland Amusement Park, plus many Amish attractions nearby. I doubt you'll get lost, the Convention Center is located on a major main highway (Route 30)....as long as you make it to Route 30, you can't miss the place and it IS located directly across the highway from Dutch Wonderland.

Wishing everyone a great time.....

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Linda's right, it's not that hard to find at all as it's on a major highway and you'll have a million place to make a u-turn if you pass it. I always make a habit of stoping by Lancaster every year after the Kutztown Festival, it's now a tradition.


----------



## Gonzalezer

Hi Linda.
Thank you for the welcoming note, so far it has been great, been reading up on some of the old postings.
I have been to Lancaster a few times, mainly on route 30, so I am a little familiar.
It all depends on if I take the long way, where route 30 starts near Philly or the shortway, route 1, to 322, then 302, to 100, to route 30.
I should be fine, it will be worth every sign I mis on the road 
Thanks again


----------



## Maggie-NC

Gene, I want to welcome you to the group also and I hope you can take a camera with you and send us some pictures later. Pete is also taking pictures for us. Hope you have a grand time.


----------



## Gonzalezer

Thank you Maggie.
Yes, I do plan on taking my Camera, it's all ready to go.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

WOW! What a loooong day filled with thousands of beautiful birds! I have a ton of pics to work on in the morning to share with everyone but I'll put one up tonight.
I met Gene (Gonzalezer) at the show and when we parted ways he was looking to take these beautiful Portuguese Tumblers home, we'll have to see how that worked out.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Pete, 

WOW! What gorgeous birds!  Is this a pair?

I can't wait for the rest of the pics. You always get so wonderfully "up close and personal" with your camera and you know exactly what we the viewer wants !


----------



## TAWhatley

Can't wait for more pics, Pete! It's nice that you and Gene were able to meet each other at the show. I'm sure a great time was had by all!

Terry


----------



## Gonzalezer

That is a GREAT picture of the birds.
They are both doing fine and I placed them together this morning, the male has spent all day cooing to atract the female.
I noticed that they are not able to eat the whole corn or some of the peas in the feed, do to them being so small or maybe they just dont like them.
I will find out if Moyers carries the short face diet from puregrain.
It was very nice to meet Pete, sometimes we spend years talking to group members on line and never get the chance to meet in person.
Well, I believe Long Island NY is next


----------



## mr squeaks

So glad you were able to take the beauties home, Gene! Updates are anticipated!

How nice that you were able to meet Pete and he, you!

We are all looking forward to LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

It' good to hear they're together and doing fine Gene, they're make a beautiful couple  It was a pleasure meeting you too Gene, you're the first board member I've met in person. I was going through the pics and I came across this one, does the person circled in red look familiar??


----------



## Gonzalezer

Too funny, he looks like he needs a Good cup of Coffee.
I believe that was when I got that brain storm in my head, thinking spend all your cash now in supplies and then the rest on feed and there wont be any left for birds.
So, now I have several bottles of brewer yeast with garlic tablets, wormers, garlic oil, pic stones, oyster shell, ect.... and most likely some things will not get used.
Next time, I'll go straight for the birds or leave all bank cards at home.
I was looking through the pictures I took, something happened, I had bought a new memory card the night before, one that would hold around 600 pictures.
Yet when I downloaded in to my computer, there was just a dozen.
Hope I figure it out before the next show.
Well, for now the tiny pair is in my Canary Room until I can figure out what to build for them outside and where its going to go


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Sorry to hear your camera pooped out on ya  You were lucky enough to get all your supplies, I missed out because I went straight to the birds and by the time I got there they were shut or shutting down. I did manage to get some probiotics, vitamins and Baytril. I might have to leave me home next time, I was too tempted to bring a truck load of new friends home which is a big no no.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pete - your new avatar is hilarious. I love it!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Lady Tarheel said:


> Pete - your new avatar is hilarious. I love it!


Thank you Maggie, feel free to kidnap and use him as you will  I have a little larger version of him too if you'd like.


----------



## Gonzalezer

Wow, 3 years later and I lost the female, the white bird at the begining of this post, she was so sweet.
It is so weird, she died the first day of the show in 2010 and I got her the last day of the show in 2007.
I need to find the male a partner or find him a new home.


----------



## adamant

is there pictures posted of the show?


----------

